# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Самая большая проблема iPhone 4

## SDA

Новый телефон iPhone 4 компании Apple вышел совсем недавно, но все обсуждают не столько сам мобильник, сколько проблемы с ним связанные. Хотя не стоит забывать, что после выпуска iPhone 3G многие очень долго мусолили и обсасывали его проблемы с корпусом, на котором появлялись вполне заметные трещины. Тем не менее, сейчас уровень шума превысил все пределы.

Злосчастный зазор

В чём же дело? Через пару дней после начала продаж телефона в блоге Gizmodo появился видеоролик, присланный одним из читателей. Тот показывал, что если взять iPhone 4 за левый нижний угол, то уровень приёма сигнала сотовой вышки практически сразу же снизится до минимума, а то и исчезнет вовсе.

Металлический корпус телефона, к тому же, является и антенной аппарата (точнее двумя - одна для сотовой связи, другая для Wi-Fi и Bluetooth). В нижнем левом углу раму находится небольшой зазор. Зажав его пальцем, пользователь соединяет обе антенны. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ixIH...layer_embedded

далее http://www.computerra.ru/vision/544448/

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## grobik

Условия тестирования были следующими: iPhone (без бампера и альтернативных «примочек») находился в помещении, все беспроводные модули (Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, 3G), которые могли бы создавать помехи, были активированы. Левый нижний угол телефона был зажат...

(_продолжительность - 1 минута_).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUuRfST0dMg
мысли по поводу  http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=668577&postcount=2

----------


## Shredinger

> Условия тестирования были следующими: iPhone (без бампера и альтернативных «примочек») находился в помещении, все беспроводные модули (Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, 3G), которые могли бы создавать помехи, были активированы. Левый нижний угол телефона был зажат...


 Если сам левый угол прижимать, естественно ничего не произайдет, но вот если чуть ниже прижать, то потеря сигнала гарантированна)

----------

